# About My Signature...



## jaerdaph (Jul 4, 2008)

[twisted humor]Okay, even though it is the SAME FRIGGIN' SIGNATURE I'VE HAD FOR OVER SEVEN MONTHS NOW, apparently somebody around here complained. I totally believe that the people who complained were rabid 4e fan boys who didn't like the Pathfinder logo. Either that or it's because I'm half African American...[/twisted humor]

Seriously though, I've cut it down to size now. Let me know if it still too big. [humor]Unless of course your user name is Nifft who needs to buy a new monitor or you are someone with less than 100 posts yet you still think you have a right to complain about EN World 2 because then I don't give a flying rat's.... [/humor]

Was that too bitter?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 4, 2008)

You signature here is still bigger than your post - is this really the trimmed down version?


----------



## Nifft (Jul 4, 2008)

jaerdaph said:


> Unless of course your user name is Nifft who needs to buy a new monitor



 Both of the monitors I'm using right now are pretty new.

However, your sig is small enough that I can take off ignore.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 5, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:


> You signature here is still bigger than your post - is this really the trimmed down version?




I killed the lava rules banner for now because it seems to be down.


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 6, 2008)

jaerdaph's sig said:


> I wonder what Freud would say about those obsessed with other people's sig size?



In the same vein, I wonder what he'd say about compensating with sig size...
-blarg


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 6, 2008)

blargney the second said:


> In the same vein, I wonder what he'd say about compensating with sig size...
> -blarg




"Sometimes a sig is just a sig."


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 6, 2008)

*laugh* Nice!


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, brevity *is* the soul of wit, and I really don't want to look mute.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 7, 2008)

> Okay, even though it is the SAME FRIGGIN' SIGNATURE I'VE HAD FOR OVER SEVEN MONTHS NOW, apparently somebody around here complained. I totally believe that the people who complained were rabid 4e fan boys who didn't like the Pathfinder logo.





Reason #3245 I have sigs turned off - permanently.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 8, 2008)

Holy Bovine said:


> Reason #3245 I have sigs turned off - permanently.




You should list all 3,245+ of them - in your sig.


----------



## Fifth Element (Jul 8, 2008)

Holy Bovine said:


> Reason #3245 I have sigs turned off - permanently.



And yet you have one yourself?


----------



## Darkness (Jul 9, 2008)

Fifth Element said:


> And yet you have one yourself?



He probably never noticed.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 9, 2008)

Is this thread ready to be forked yet?


----------

